# Wild Cherry



## chapy (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi: Yesterday a very large limb fell out of a wild cherry tree on my property. It was still live just to heavy I guess. I've heard that cherry wood is good for smoking but not sure about wild cherry. Thanks for any help & suggestions. Chapy


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2009)

Cut it up and let it season its all good


----------



## rickw (Jul 8, 2009)

Use that baby up. I use it all the time mixed with oak and have great results. I love the smell of cherry wood burning in the smoker.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 8, 2009)

Have a TON (well not quite that much) of wild cherry seasoning in the backyard that we just cut down a few months ago.
Great wood for smoking poultry and pork.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 8, 2009)

Chop it up and let it dry out then smoke it up. I use it all the time. Good Smoking.


----------



## harrylips (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice score.  I got some seasoning out back as well. Keep it dry and let the air at it and it should season up nice and quick.


----------



## gatorcamper (Jul 9, 2009)

Cherry is probably my favorite wood to smoke with, nice taste not to harsh. A branch is a good size. I normally cut pieces about 1 to 2 inches thick, looks like a disk. Then I can quarter or eighth the disk with a hatchet, or if there small enough in diameter I’ll use it whole. Normally I prefer to smoke roasts like London Broil. Good luck with the Cherry Smoke.


----------



## chapy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks to all for your replys. The wood is cut & put up to dry


----------

